# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Omessa presentazione INTRA

## massymessina

Se non si presenta il modello intra per il 1° trimestre 2010 e si fa un modello integrativo a luglio 2010, ci possono essere sanzioni?
In base a quanto ho letto le violazioni relative al primo trimestre non sono sanzionabili...

----------


## lor74

sto affrontando lo stesso problema e sono in dubbio se far pagare o no al mio cliente la sanzione per il ravvedimento dell'INTRASTAT primo trimestre non presentato al 20.04.10.. L'agenzia delle entrate con Circolare 5\E del 17.02.10 ha previsto la non sanzionabilità per gli "ERRORI DI COMPILAZIONE" commessi negli intrastat da gennaio a maggio 2010 a patto che siano regolarizzati entro il 20.07.10. Sia sul Sole 24 ore del 25.02.10 che in una circolare della A.P.I. di Vicenza si interpreta favorevolmente nel senso che non saranno sanzionati neanche i mancati invii e non solo gli "errori nella compilazione" (sempre a patto che siano sanati antro il 20.07.10). Con il decreto anticrisi che ha ridotto gli importi del ravvedimento, la sanzione dovrebbe essere 1\10 di € 516,00 per cui 52 euro. Qualcuno ha chiarimenti o precisazioni in merito? Faccio il bravo contribuente e pago i 52 euro o invio tardivamente e basta? Vi risulta che dal primo maggio si potrà utilizzare entratel per inviare gli intrastat?  Grazie e tutti.

----------


## forstmeier

> Se non si presenta il modello intra per il 1° trimestre 2010 e si fa un modello integrativo a luglio 2010, ci possono essere sanzioni?
> In base a quanto ho letto le violazioni relative al primo trimestre non sono sanzionabili...

  Non posso dire che sia in regola. 
Ricordo comunque che la quadrature annuale è fondamentale. 
Da considerare è il fatto che l'introduzione delle nuove norme permette un controllo incrociato EU molto prima rispetto agli anni passati. 
saluti, 
.

----------


## massymessina

Il mio dubbio è lo stesso, la circolare dell'AdE parla di non sanzionare gli "errori di compilazione", non l'omessa dichiarazione...
Metti caso però che un contribuente crede di non avere fatture INTRA e non invia il modello, poi si accorge di avere sbagliato ed entro la data di presentazione del modello successivo presenta l'integrativo... A rigor di logica non dovrebbe essere sanzionato...
Massimiliano

----------


## palotino

> sto affrontando lo stesso problema e sono in dubbio se far pagare o no al mio cliente la sanzione per il ravvedimento dell'INTRASTAT primo trimestre non presentato al 20.04.10.. L'agenzia delle entrate con Circolare 5\E del 17.02.10 ha previsto la non sanzionabilità per gli "ERRORI DI COMPILAZIONE" commessi negli intrastat da gennaio a maggio 2010 a patto che siano regolarizzati entro il 20.07.10. Sia sul Sole 24 ore del 25.02.10 che in una circolare della A.P.I. di Vicenza si interpreta favorevolmente nel senso che non saranno sanzionati neanche i mancati invii e non solo gli "errori nella compilazione" (sempre a patto che siano sanati antro il 20.07.10). Con il decreto anticrisi che ha ridotto gli importi del ravvedimento, la sanzione dovrebbe essere 1\10 di  516,00 per cui 52 euro. Qualcuno ha chiarimenti o precisazioni in merito? Faccio il bravo contribuente e pago i 52 euro o invio tardivamente e basta? Vi risulta che dal primo maggio si potrà utilizzare entratel per inviare gli intrastat?  Grazie e tutti.

  Sei ancora in tempo, il termine scade il 25/04/2010 anzi il 26 poichè il 25 è festivo  :Smile:

----------


## forstmeier

> Il mio dubbio è lo stesso, la circolare dell'AdE parla di non sanzionare gli "errori di compilazione", non l'omessa dichiarazione...
> Metti caso però che un contribuente crede di non avere fatture INTRA e non invia il modello, poi si accorge di avere sbagliato ed entro la data di presentazione del modello successivo presenta l'integrativo... A rigor di logica non dovrebbe essere sanzionato...
> Massimiliano

  Non dichiarare una fattura non è uno sbaglio ! ci pensi bene ! E' altro ! 
Rileggere bene le mie righe del precedente post. Non posso entrare in più dettagli. 
Non confondere la circolare del ADE x quanto concerne i primi mesi 2010 con le regole generali. 
Dichiarare una fattura del 1. TRI nel 2. TRI non è una integrazione ma una semplice dichiarazione Intrastat. Certo in ritardo e al massimo 'tardiva'. Infatti non integra niente nel precedente Periodo. 
Comunque la questione 'sanzione' è un punto dolente ed è meglio che sia spiegato a voce.   *Come già scritto più volte su questo Forum, chi è vicino ai 50.000 euro farebbe bene scegliere subito la periodicità 'mensile'. I tempi sono più corti e gli errori molto meno, a parte la diversa compilazione uniforme ed in particolare la rettifica dei Servizi - Sezione IV -.*
Il 'mensile' corregge prima le mancanze ! 
Se dichiara merce come alcolici, vini di una certa quantità o beni di alto valore oppure Nomenclature particolari è quasi certo che il controllo incrociato tra fornitore e acquirente avviene entro tempi più rapidi rispetto al 2009. E' proprio questa la ragione del capovolgimento Intrastat; a parte il controllo dei servizi.  *Comunque, chi dichiara Intrastat in veste di Delegato ovviamente sa queste cose altrimenti non accetterebbe il mandato.* 
saluti, 
.

----------


## France78

Volevo rettificare la sanzione indicata in più parti come Euro 52,00: in realtà, la sanzione è ridotta a 1/12, per cui risulta pari ad Euro 43,00.

----------


## forstmeier

> Volevo rettificare la sanzione indicata in più parti come Euro 52,00: in realtà, la sanzione è ridotta a 1/12, per cui risulta pari ad Euro 43,00.

  La sanzione prevista per ritardata presentazione era di euro 103,29 per ogni PRESENTAZIONE, quindi separato per Acquisti e Cessioni. Questo vale se la presentazione è fatta entro il prossimo termine scadenza pagamento Iva (mese 09 o 10 ecc...). 
RIDUZIONE SANZIONE dal 29.11.2008
il decreto legge 29 novembre 2008, n. 185 (GU n. 280 del 29 novembre 2008) "Misure urgenti per il sostegno a famiglie, lavoro, occupazione e impresa per ridisegnare in funzione anti-crisi il quadro strategico nazionale". L'Articolo 16 "Riduzione dei costi amministrativi a carico delle imprese" modifica l'art. 13 del D.lgs 472/97 riducendo la prevista sanzione per la tardiva presentazione degli elenchi delle cessioni e degli acquisti intracomunitari di beni in caso di ravvedimento operoso da 103 a 52.  
saluti,  
N.b.: x l'Intrastat la sanzione era scalare con la specifica dell'introduzione dell'euro 2000/2001. 
. 
.

----------


## forstmeier

...... decreto del 29.11.2008...... 
b) al comma 1, lettera b), le parole "un quinto" sono sostituite
dalle seguenti: "un decimo"; 
.............

----------


## sabrinallt

scusate, riprendo la discussione perchè ho un dubbio. 
Per sanare l'omissione del modello del 1 trim relativo ad acquisti di beni, cosa fare? compilare il modello indicando periodo di riferimento I trim (a cui è riferita l'omissione) o 2° che è quello in cui facciamo l'invio dei dati omessi? io indicherei 1° trim, ma a questo punto mi viene un dubbio,  
- devo compilare l' intra 2 bis (dati del periodo) e dichiarare i dati del periodo I trim presentando di fatto il modello in ritardo oppure  
- indico periodo di riferimento 2° trim (in cui non ho operazioni) e compilo intra 2 ter (indicando i dati del periodo precedente) per far capire che i dati sono relativi al I trim? mi sembra di aver capito che questa seconda strada si segue solo se il modello del I trim è stato presentato con errori e vogliamo rettificarli...ma vorrei una conferma. 
grazie per l'aiuto, questo forum è davvero molto utile a capire gli aspetti pratici del lavoro. e sooprattutto a fugare i dubbi.
saluti.

----------


## forstmeier

> scusate, riprendo la discussione perchè ho un dubbio. 
> Per sanare l'omissione del modello del 1 trim relativo ad acquisti di beni, cosa fare? compilare il modello indicando periodo di riferimento I trim (a cui è riferita l'omissione) o 2° che è quello in cui facciamo l'invio dei dati omessi? io indicherei 1° trim, ma a questo punto mi viene un dubbio,  
> - devo compilare l' intra 2 bis (dati del periodo) e dichiarare i dati del periodo I trim presentando di fatto il modello in ritardo oppure  
> - indico periodo di riferimento 2° trim (in cui non ho operazioni) e compilo intra 2 ter (indicando i dati del periodo precedente) per far capire che i dati sono relativi al I trim? mi sembra di aver capito che questa seconda strada si segue solo se il modello del I trim è stato presentato con errori e vogliamo rettificarli...ma vorrei una conferma. 
> grazie per l'aiuto, questo forum è davvero molto utile a capire gli aspetti pratici del lavoro. e sooprattutto a fugare i dubbi.
> saluti.

  In merito esistono molti post in questo Forum con valutazioni, spiegazioni e possibile via d'uscita x ovviare alla sanzione che richiede però la conoscenza dei dati fiscali precedentemente dichiarati dell'obbligato. *Infatti esiste la rettifica e l'integrazione.* 
Non si capisce con certezza se non ha dichiarato qualche acquisto o tutto il 1. Trimestre x un obbligato. 
Restiamo con la norma.
1) Rettifica.
Provare l'annullamento o la rettifica di una registrazione contabile non esistente. 
2) Se dichiara il 1. Trimestre (in ritardo) deve indicare TUTTI i dati come se fosse ancora nel 1. trimestre ! 
3) Può dichiarare gli acquisti (beni non servizi) nel 2. Trimestre come acquisti del 2. Tri a proprio rischio. (ecco perchè il riferimento alla conoscenza della situazione ed ammontari fiscali dichiarati dell'obbligato) 
Non dobbiamo dimentiare che il problema principale non è la dichiarazione in ritardo durante l'anno solare ma il fatto che il committente dichiara Intrastat a sua volta e quindi riconducibile all' acquirente o fornitore con un semplice controllo incrociato. I vari sistemi di controllo sono tarati x la verifica di ammontari e nomenclature particolari. 
saluti, 
.

----------


## sabrinallt

> In merito esistono molti post in questo Forum con valutazioni, spiegazioni e possibile via d'uscita x ovviare alla sanzione che richiede però la conoscenza dei dati fiscali precedentemente dichiarati dell'obbligato. *Infatti esiste la rettifica e l'integrazione.* 
> Non si capisce con certezza se non ha dichiarato qualche acquisto o tutto il 1. Trimestre x un obbligato. 
> Restiamo con la norma.
> 1) Rettifica.
> Provare l'annullamento o la rettifica di una registrazione contabile non esistente. 
> 2) Se dichiara il 1. Trimestre (in ritardo) deve indicare TUTTI i dati come se fosse ancora nel 1. trimestre ! 
> 3) Può dichiarare gli acquisti (beni non servizi) nel 2. Trimestre come acquisti del 2. Tri a proprio rischio. (ecco perchè il riferimento alla conoscenza della situazione ed ammontari fiscali dichiarati dell'obbligato). 
> Non dobbiamo dimentiare che il problema principale non è la dichiarazione in ritardo durante l'anno solare ma il fatto che il committente dichiara Intrastat a sua volta e quindi riconducibile all' acquirente o fornitore con un semplice controllo incrociato. I vari sistemi di controllo sono tarati x la verifica di ammontari e nomenclature particolari. 
> saluti, 
> .

  ciao,
l'importo nel nostro caso è davvero minimo < 500  per tutto il trimestre (non dichiarato) ed è relativo a beni immateriali per cui non ho nemmeno trovato indicazione nella nomenclatura, infatti si tratta di caratteri tipografici...ossia licenze per il loro utilizzo. a questo proposito come si procede se nella nomenclatura non è indicato il bene oggetto del nostro acquisto? si lascia il campo vuoto?
ciao e grazie per la risposta.

----------


## forstmeier

> ciao,
> l'importo nel nostro caso è davvero minimo < 500  per tutto il trimestre (non dichiarato) ed è relativo a beni immateriali per cui non ho nemmeno trovato indicazione nella nomenclatura, infatti si tratta di caratteri tipografici...ossia licenze per il loro utilizzo. a questo proposito come si procede se nella nomenclatura non è indicato il bene oggetto del nostro acquisto? si lascia il campo vuoto?
> ciao e grazie per la risposta.

  Consiglio di leggere 'come compilare Intrastat' dell'Agenzia delle Entrate/Dogane x il 2010. 
"""""""""""""
Allegato XI ISTRUZIONI PER L'USO E LA COMPILAZIONE DEGLI ELENCHI RIEPILOGATIVI DELLE CESSIONI E DEGLI ACQUISTI INTRACOMUNITARI DI BENI E DEI SERVIZI RESI E RICEVUTI Titolo I AVVERTENZE GENERALI
""""""""""""" 
saluti, 
.

----------


## sabrinallt

> Consiglio di leggere 'come compilare Intrastat' dell'Agenzia delle Entrate/Dogane x il 2010. 
> """""""""""""
> Allegato XI ISTRUZIONI PER L'USO E LA COMPILAZIONE DEGLI ELENCHI RIEPILOGATIVI DELLE CESSIONI E DEGLI ACQUISTI INTRACOMUNITARI DI BENI E DEI SERVIZI RESI E RICEVUTI Titolo I AVVERTENZE GENERALI
> """"""""""""" 
> saluti, 
> .

  l'ho scaricato, grazie.

----------


## annti

> l'ho scaricato, grazie.

  salve, un mio cliente mi ha fatto avere in ritardo le fatture del I trimestre, dalle quali risultano anche due acquisti intra. Cosa faccio con il modello intra che andava spedito x il I trimestre? si paga una sanzione? se registro quelle fatture nel II trimestre e lo mando adesso cosa succede?
grazie

----------


## sunshine

Salve,
ieri ho inviato il modello intra trimestrale di un cliente scad 25/07/2011 e giusto oggi mi trovo un altra fattura da dover dichiarare.
Come devo procedere per fare l'integrazione? 
Grazie

----------


## forstmeier

> Salve,
> ieri ho inviato il modello intra trimestrale di un cliente scad 25/07/2011 e giusto oggi mi trovo un altra fattura da dover dichiarare.
> Come devo procedere per fare l'integrazione? 
> Grazie

  Semplicemente dichiara ed invia. Può inviare quanti ne vuole. 
A parte questo vorrei ricordare che 1 invio può contenere qualsiasi nr. di soggetti con acquisti, cessioni, rettifiche ecc..
Non è necessario fare 1 invio per ogni soggetto. 
saluti, 
.

----------


## wearp

non ho trasmesso un intra 2 trim. 2011 , mi sapete dire se la sanzione per il ravvedimento spontaneo rimane invariata ad € 52 con codice tributo 8911 ? oppure applico la sanzione di € 64 ?

----------


## studiocontabileab

> non ho trasmesso un intra 2 trim. 2011 , mi sapete dire se la sanzione per il ravvedimento spontaneo rimane invariata ad  52 con codice tributo 8911 ? oppure applico la sanzione di  64 ?

  wearp hai risolto? se si come?

----------


## wearp

> wearp hai risolto? se si come?

  Si ho risolto con ravvedimento da  64 versato nello stesso giorno di trasmissione della dichiarazione omessa.

----------

